# What upgrade shock will fit on my 2018 Hightower V1?



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm looking to upgrade my exist FOX Float DPS performance shock. Eye to eye it's 200mm with a 51mm stroke. (135mm travel). I see (210mm x 50mm), (210mm x 52.5mm) or (7.875" x 2.0"). I'm interested in a FOX Float X , but I don't think a 210mm x 50mm will work? Plenty of room for a reservoir in the frame. 
Opinions or know what fits?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

7.875" x 2.0" is 200x51mm. 210mm will definitely affect the geo and may not even fit.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

You should double check the Santa Cruz section on this site, but I'm 99% sure you are not going to be able to run anything longer than the 200mm shock.

Check out a DVO Topaz, or if you can find one, a Manitou McLeod. Both are outstanding and were produced in the 200x50/51 size.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like the RS Monarch Plus RC3,
or the FOX Float X2,
or the DVO Topaz T3 Air are my choices.
Couldn't find a source on the Manitou?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

FYI, I just posted this thread on the Santa Cruz forum.


----------

